# Module Einbinden, aberwie?

## Elijah13

Hallo

Ich habe grade ein grosses Problem mit der Gentoo Installation.

Im Manual steht, dass ich folgendes eingeben soll>

```

# find /lib/modules/<2.6.9>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
```

wenn ich dies eingebe, kommt nur ein schnoedes: bash: 2.6.9: No such file or directory.

wenn ich nach /lib/modules   begebe, existiert das Veryeichnis aber. Was mache ich falsch?

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe

----------

## amne

Sofern du die spitzen Klammern mit eingetippt hast: Lass sie mal weg.

----------

## Elijah13

nun schreibt er>

find: paths must precede expression

Usage: find [path...] [expression]

was mache ich falsch?

Und woher weis ich, welche Module ich einbinden muss

----------

## Dr_Pepper

 *Elijah13 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe grade ein grosses Problem mit der Gentoo Installation.
> 
> Im Manual steht, dass ich folgendes eingeben soll>
> ...

 

Versuche mal folgendes Kommando:

```
# find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

```

----------

## Elijah13

es tritt der selbe Fehler auf

kann es sein, dass ich den Kernel Falsch compiliert habe?

----------

## wuschel

Hast du das Kommando von Dr_Pepper auch mittels Copy&Paste in die Konsole übernommen?

Dann müsste das eigentlich problemlos laufen.

Beachte: die "Striche" um den uname-Teil ist der Accent ` (normalerweise links neben der BackSpace-Taste).

Wenn das dann immer noch nicht läuft, was gibt denn

```
ls -l /lib/modules
```

aus?

----------

## Elijah13

er schreibt

2.6.9

weis jemand, wie ich mit lynx copy and paste machen  kann ?

strg+c geht ja nicht

----------

## wuschel

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo auf ner US-Tastatur der Accent liegt, aber such doch mal eben danach.

Einfach mit der Shift-Taste die obere (Zahlen-)Reihe sowie die Umlaute tippen. 

Du brauchst den Accent "accent aigu" (der kleine Strich von oben links nach unten rechts).

Zur Not mach's von Hand:Zuerst

```
uname -r
```

Und die Ausgabe (z.B. "2.6.9") gibst du dann in den find-Befehl ein:

```
find /usr/modules/2.6.9 -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
```

Dann solltest du ne Ausgabe bekommen (zumindest keine Fehler mehr).

----------

## wuschel

 *Elijah13 wrote:*   

> weis jemand, wie ich mit lynx copy and paste machen  kann ?
> 
> strg+c geht ja nicht

 

Habe momentan nur wenig Ahnung von lynx, aber falls du ne Maus angeschlossen hast kannst du die auch im Textmodus benutzen:

```
emerge gpm
```

Anschließend die /etc/conf.d/gpm anpassen, falls nötig, dann noch ein 

```
rc-update add gpm default
```

und

```
/etc/init.d/gpm start
```

Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist solltest du beim Rumrühren mit der Maus einen Blockcursor sehen.

Markieren kannst du mit der linken MT (dabei wird die Markierung automatisch kopiert), Einfügen an aktueller Cursorposition mit mittlerer MT.

----------

## Elijah13

es geht   :Very Happy:   danke euch allen   :Very Happy: 

nun die naechste Frage>

Er hat mir ein paar Pfade wie /lib/modules/2.6.9/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.co abgedruckt.

Im Manual steht, dass ich die Module eintragen soll.

Mit oder ohne Pfad und welche von den 9 sind noetig?

----------

## c07

 *wuschel wrote:*   

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo auf ner US-Tastatur der Accent liegt, aber such doch mal eben danach.
> 
> Einfach mit der Shift-Taste die obere (Zahlen-)Reihe sowie die Umlaute anklicken.

 

Haben US-Tastaturen keine Beschriftung?  :Smile: 

Notfalls kann man mit 

```
loadkeys de-latin1
```

 ungefähr eine deutsche draus machen (abgesehn von der Beschriftung).

----------

## wuschel

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Notfalls kann man mit 
> 
> ```
> loadkeys de-latin1
> ```
> ...

 Hast Recht. Das war so einfach, da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen.  :Smile: 

Aber vielleicht wäre es dann sinnvoller die "nodeadkeys" zu laden, oder?

```
loadkeys de-latin1-nodeadkeys
```

Sonst wundert sich Elijah13, dass wieder keine Accents kommen, da diese auf den 2. Tastendruck warten (könnte ja z.B. ein "e" kommen).

----------

## wuschel

 *Elijah13 wrote:*   

> Er hat mir ein paar Pfade wie /lib/modules/2.6.9/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.co abgedruckt.
> 
> Im Manual steht, dass ich die Module eintragen soll.
> 
> Mit oder ohne Pfad und welche von den 9 sind noetig?

 

Du musst die Module in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen, welche Funktionalitäten du schon bei Systemstart brauchst. Das werden wahrscheinlich gar nicht so viele sein. Die restlichen Modules werden dann bei Bedarf von der Software geladen, die diese Module benötigt. 

Dann einfach ohne Pfad und ohne Endung. Meine sieht z.B. so aus: 

```
root@blub # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

forcedeth

apm

psmouse

```

----------

## Elijah13

ich brauche meinen SATA treiber am anfang.

auf den Befehl hin yeigt er sachen wie diese an : 

 *Quote:*   

> intel_mch-agp.ko
> 
> 

 

soll ich da inte_mch-agp eintragen?

Ich  bekomme nur 9 Sachen aufgelistet.

Der Rest wird automatisch im Kernel mit geladen

----------

## z4Rilla

ja es wird *automatisch im kernel geladen solange du das bei make menuconfig eingestellt hast.

Solche Sachen wie SATA, netzwerkkarte, was du sowieso immer brauchst kannst du auch gleich in den Kernel kompilieren ([*] statt [M])

lädt schneller und du musst dich nicht mit autoload... rumschlagen

----------

